
Ask HN: How do you manage long list of emails? - dudus
I have 2 databases, one for registered users and one for all purchases ever done. I get an updated csv weekly for each one, yeah I know.<p>I&#x27;m looking for an easy to use tool where I could load both csv files and visually do queries to answer questions like:<p>&quot;Show me all emails from registered users that completed purchases in the last 30 days&quot;<p>or<p>&quot;Show me all users that never purchased anything&quot;<p>Currently I load these 2 in a database and perform queries manually. Another colleague just load them on Excel and do lots of VLOOKUP calls.<p>Is there a tool available to do this kind of analysis quickly and easy, preferably visual?
======
moron4hire
Microsoft Access is built for this sort of work.

Or so I've been told. I don't use it. I usually start with a SQL database
myself. But you said you wanted something visual.

------
bluerail
Every database provides an way to generate queries and reports.. It will be an
GUI tool to make admin tasks more easier.. Install Yours..

------
jesusmichael
How would any tool know what report you need? MySQL is free and has reporting
tools, so you can build reusable reports

